# Can we still change the color of the forum?



## BonBon (Jul 14, 2009)

I know this maybe wishful thinking because I can't see the option where it used to be. This blue is annoying meh


----------



## caramelmocha (Jul 14, 2009)

Great idea what wishful color, maybe purple


----------



## lowridin76 (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh yeah, I just remembered I used to have it set for black. That was nice!


----------



## PopLife (Aug 14, 2009)

Bump...is this option still available?


----------



## KiniKakes (Aug 14, 2009)

Good question! I'd love to have a new look as well.


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Aug 14, 2009)

me too! agh this blue is really drab... and i love blue! weird...


----------



## Odd One (Aug 18, 2009)

yeeaa id like some purple or black plz


----------



## Doll (Aug 18, 2009)

Great idea! We need a choice of skins!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Aug 27, 2009)

*i wish we could. i liked changing the skins when i first joined.*​


----------



## Child0fGod (Sep 8, 2009)

i like the way it is.
most forums have the same interface as this one-- meaning, exact same look: layout, controls, _color_, everything.

it's neutral. i like it.


----------



## lowridin76 (Sep 8, 2009)

Well, now that I think about it if we had different skins, then we couldn't use colored fonts. That's how it is on another board I'm on where you can change the skins, you have to use the default font.


----------



## Murjani (Sep 8, 2009)

There use to be an option to change the color, not sure what happened


----------



## DaPPeR (Oct 4, 2009)

bumping..........................


----------



## 010081 (Oct 6, 2009)

yup i second that... i would too love to see the color changes to the forum.


----------



## BonBon (Oct 6, 2009)

Hear my cry!!!!!

I will try PM to the top dogs but I don't always get an answer


----------



## sunshinelady (Oct 6, 2009)

I've asked this question before.  They said it was coming back like a year ago and it still isn't.  I wish they would because this color is very obvious.


----------

